# FanArt meinerseits



## Drakensang (5. Juli 2008)

Huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

habe auch mal nen Wallpaper zusammengebastelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick aufs Bild für Volldarstellung.

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## Thylemo (5. Juli 2008)

by anstatt "bye"


----------



## Drakensang (5. Juli 2008)

Thylemo schrieb:


> by anstatt "bye"


Cool :-D
Ja, werde es korrigieren. 
THX


----------



## Mr.Floppy (5. Juli 2008)

Mhh irgendwie ist des ja nur die Karte vpn der D3 Seite mit nem Diablo3 Logo drin oder? 
Korrigiert mit wenn ich mich täusche^^


----------



## Drakensang (5. Juli 2008)

Joar kleine FanArt ebend^^
Habs als Widescreen Bild auf meinem Desktop.
Ich mein, wems gefällt ^-^


----------



## Tikume (5. Juli 2008)

Drakensang schrieb:


> Joar kleine FanArt ebend^^



Nicht wirklich.



> Unter Fan-Art versteht man gezeichnete Werke, die Fans eines Künstlers, einer Musikgruppe, eines Autors, einer Fernsehserie oder ähnlichem anfertigen. Dabei werden oft die Helden oder Hauptpersonen als Motiv gewählt. Der typische Stil des Vorbildes wird imitiert, abgewandelt oder erweitert.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan-Art


----------



## Thylemo (5. Juli 2008)

Denke mal "Wallpaper" würde es schon eher treffen


----------

